# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  "Coma Story" Links Conscious Dreaming and Creative Problem Solving - PR-CANADA.net (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*"Coma Story" Links Conscious Dreaming and Creative Problem Solving - PR-CANADA.net (press release) 				*


*PR-CANADA.net (press release)*
It is basically a story of coma recovery, *lucid dreaming* and of the forgotten British citizens. Thompson, the acclaimed author of Land of Opportunity, *...*

----------

